
Lessons Learned: Productivity Tips For Running A Web Design Business - tomh
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2011/07/20/lessons-learned-productivity-tips-for-running-a-web-design-business/
======
Neputys
how this kind of stuff gets to the front page...

~~~
chopsueyar
Probably because it mentioned 'Pomodoro'.

